# Kindle sleeves made from paper and vinyl



## papergirl (Jul 2, 2011)

Hey! I have just listed new kindle3 covers made from vintage atlas paper.

http://www.etsy.com/shop/MyPaperGarden?section_id=7683477

I'd love for you to check them out. Thanks! Lisa


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

They are beautiful. What a great idea.


----------



## papergirl (Jul 2, 2011)

Thank you Kathy!


----------



## Kelly (Michigan) (Dec 29, 2009)

Lisa,

Those are really cute.  I especially liked the one with the lattice on it.

Kelly


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Do you have any designs that have France and Italy atlas paper?


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

Can you show a picture of a Kindle in the sleeve so we can see how it fits?


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

I love it!!


----------



## papergirl (Jul 2, 2011)

Alice, I unfortunately don't have my own kindle  so I don't have a pic with a kindle in the case. Here is pic of the opened case showing the inside felt lining. It is a nice snug fit, but easy to remove.

Kathy, yes I have papers of France or Italy. My atlas books divide each of these countries into 2 pages so the entire country would not be shown on the cover. We could pick a favorite area and be sure that it shows. Thanks for asking!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I would be interested in the Amalfi Coast if Italy. I'm going to France and Italy in Sept with my best friend of 46 years. We have a villa for a week in Sorrento. I am going to get her a Kindle and this would be perfect to put the Kindle in.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

What a good friend you are, Kathy!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Patricia said:


> What a good friend you are, Kathy!


She is a good friend. More like my sister than friend. She never had children and does a lot for mine. This will be a great reminder of our trip.


----------



## Holly (Mar 8, 2011)

Very unique!


----------



## valleycat1 (Mar 15, 2011)

These are really nice!  Why the snap on the cover flap if you're using hook/loop closure?


----------



## papergirl (Jul 2, 2011)

Kathy, your trip sounds wonderful!  If you can contact me on Etsy we can get the details worked out on your wishes for the look of the cover. Thanks!

Valleycat1, The snap is simply for looks. The front of the cover looks more finished with a snap or button.  I don't use a functioning snap for closure because this would place metal inside the cover which could scratch.


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

Those sleeves look stunning, very beautiful.


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

papergirl said:


> Alice, I unfortunately don't have my own kindle  so I don't have a pic with a kindle in the case. Here is pic of the opened case showing the inside felt lining. It is a nice snug fit, but easy to remove.
> 
> Kathy, yes I have papers of France or Italy. My atlas books divide each of these countries into 2 pages so the entire country would not be shown on the cover. We could pick a favorite area and be sure that it shows. Thanks for asking!


I would really like to get one but am hesitant because it looks like a very tight fit for the Kindle. Would it be possible to borrow someone's Kindle and take a picture. I have a friend who travels a lot and this would be great for her but I would want to see a Kindle in the sleeve before I order.


----------



## papergirl (Jul 2, 2011)

Alice, I absolutely understand your concern and hesitance.  I sell many types of covers; for laptops,  ipads, macbooks, all ereaders. Oh how I wish I had all the units themselves to take pictures    Can't tell you how many times I have run to Best Buy to size something up!

Until I am able to get the pic you requested you can look at my many feedbacks for the K3 cover.  Not a single size complaint. Thank you helpful Best Buy sales clerks!


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

papergirl said:


> Alice, I absolutely understand your concern and hesitance. I sell many types of covers; for laptops, ipads, macbooks, all ereaders. Oh how I wish I had all the units themselves to take pictures  Can't tell you how many times I have run to Best Buy to size something up!
> 
> Until I am able to get the pic you requested you can look at my many feedbacks for the K3 cover. Not a single size complaint. Thank you helpful Best Buy sales clerks!


Thank you. I fully understand. I don't have all the products I make covers and sleeves for either.


----------



## Holly (Mar 8, 2011)

I would prefer it without the snap since it isn't functioning.  Snaps tend to pull off anyway.  It interferes with the Velcro in it's current placement as well making the sleeve less than professional looking.  Could you hide it between the lining and outer cover or put the Velcro on top of the metal?


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Clever idea!  I agree about just leaving the snap off if you can since it is just decorative.


----------

